
Announcing TypePad Micro - apgwoz
http://everything.typepad.com/blog/2009/11/typepad-micro-blogging-announcement.html
======
jamie
Is there any notable innovation here over tumblr?

~~~
apgwoz
It's a version 1 for sure, in terms of features, but there are definitely
enough features for most, as well as a universal profile that can be used
across the growing network of TypePad motion powered websites, TypePad
Connect'd blogs, etc. It is significant though since it is the first time that
TypePad, the largest paid blog service, has offered a free blog.

